

Kim Dotcom claims over one million Mega users during outrageous launch party - bitcartel
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/20/3897378/kim-dotcom-mega-passes-one-million-users-24-hours

======
cl8ton
Instead of partying they should have been monitoring bandwidth, load and user
experience.

2 hours to upload a 5k file and after 12 hours on a 2gb file it stuck at 12%
and never moved again.

I give up on using it for now maybe I’ll try next week.

